# How to live ten more years in just ten years?



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, do you count "sleeping time" as "living time"? If you do, skip over this thread and move right on over to big game, or fly fishin or maybe even Guns and Ammo, cause you simply won't be able to follow the arithmetic involved in this complex thread.

Right off, I am going to reject the theory that "Sleepin time" IS "livin time", cause once you accept that "Sleepin time" AIN'T "livin time" , you got a lot more life to live than you think you did when you got up this morning.
This is how it works. If you're like many people, you sleep way into the morning...like say 7 am, when with just the flick of a switch on the old cell phone that alarm could be going off around 5 am instead. Just like magic, you'll be "a livin" for 2 hours more each day. Now, I know, it's only a couple hours, but lets take a looka' that arithmetic I mentioned earlier. Hum, 2 hours a day, 7 days a week, amounts to 730 hours a year...gulp...holy mackerel. 730 hours a year...unless my arithmetic is flawed, figurin' 24 hours a day, that's about 30 days at the end of a month, or we could say, about a month per year extra "go huntin" time! Just think of it, at the end of ten years...ten years you're going to be breathin one way or the other I hope, you'll have actually "lived" an extra 120 months...ten years in ten years. Now you know, so what you going to do with all the free time?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Take a nap in the afternoon.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

This is old hat.


*The Ideal 24-Hour Schedule*

1. sleep: 6 hours
2. food consumption: 30 min. (between casts or while plunking, if possible)
3. school: 0 hours!
4. bath, stool, etc.: 15 min. (unavoidable)
5. housework and miscellaneous chores: 30 min. (yards unnecessary; dust not unhealthy; utilitarian neatness easily accomplished)
6. nonangling conversation: 0 hrs.
7. transportation: 45 min. (live on good fishing river)
8. gear maintenance/fly-tying/rod-building/log-keeping, etc.: 1 hr. 30 min.
9. fishing time: _14-1/2 hrs. per day!_

*Ways to Actualize Ideal Schedule*
1. finish school; _no college!_
2. move _alone_ to year-round stream (preferably coastal)
3. avoid friendships, anglers not excepted (wastes time with gabbing)
4. experiment with caffeine, nicotine, to eliminate excess sleep
5. do all driving, shopping, gear preparation, research, etc. after dark, saving daylight for fishing only

Result (allowing for unforseeable interruptions): _4,000 actual fishing hrs. per year!!!_


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Everybody is free to do what they want with their free time, but as an early riser I can't understand all these lazy bones that wanna sleep so late into the morning. Whether I'm up the mountain or not the first few hours of light are the best of the day. During this hot time of year, you have the most agreeable temps during the early morning, if it's a weekend 90 percent of the other folks are still lying around in bed which makes running errands earlier easier. You get to hear the birds chirping, the traffic is light. I am definitely a morning person.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I probably average 6 hours of sleep a night, I’ve never been an 8 hour guy


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I know a lot of folks who are asleep whether they have their eyes open or not.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Went to bed last night at about 9:30, woke up at 3:30.

Being an early riser, and averaging about 6 hours sleep has three benefits as I see it:

1.) When it's time to sleep, you will probably fall asleep quickly. My wife is envious. She's actually timed me at about 2 and a half minutes from when my head hits the pillow, tell I'm actually out. She's strapped one of those fit bits on my wrist once to see how much REM sleep i'm doing... turns out most of the 6 hours I'm out is REM sleep.

2.) Your going to get up early hunting anyway. If your a "hunt o holic", you may as well make it your lifestyle. Honestly, I love waking up in the morning when i'm out hunting without any difficulty. No alarm clocks needed. Also love the stars. Nothing quite like waking up, looking up and seeing the milky way or the big dipper most mornings.

3.) Gives you a couple hours "Me time" before the family wakes up.


----------

